# Not-Aus Realisierung



## AL_Bundy (27 August 2008)

Hallo erst mal!!Auf der Suche nach ner Hilfe bin ich auf dieses super Forum gestoßen und hoffe dass was ich frage ist euch jetzt nicht zu banal.
Ich bin momentan an meiner Abschlussarbeit und zeichne hierfür mit e-plan den Schaltplan. Es handelt sich um einen Prüfstand für Elektrogeräte.

Ich habe mich beim Not-Aus für ein Pilz Relais "Pnoz e1P" entschieden. Meine Frage ist jetzt was muss der Not-Aus alles abschalten? 
Ich habe jetzt mal die 230V nach meinem Trafo abgeschaltet bei den 24V bin ich mir jetzt nicht sicher. 
Grund sind 1. Dann ist ja jegliche Bedienung weg
               2. Ich habe an der Maschine Pneumatikzylinder(Ventile 24V)

Ich hab auch schon nach VDE Normen gegoogelt aber die bekommt man ja nur gegen Bares:-(


----------



## Larry Laffer (27 August 2008)

... die Frage ist nicht banal, könnte aber wieder als Basis für eine wunderschöne Grundsatz-Diskussion dienen ...

Bei der Spannungsversorgung solltest du zwischen der Versorgung der Schalter und Initiatoren und der Versorgung der Aktoren unterscheiden. Die erst-genannten dürfen auch bei Not-Aus weiter versorgt werden, alles aber, dass Bewegungen ermöglicht, muß auch abgeschaltet werden. Für die Pneumatik-Ventile würde ich ggf. auch die Luftversorgung zusätzlich abschalten.

Gruß
LL


----------



## Homer79 (27 August 2008)

Hallo,

also wir schalten die Spannungsversorgung der Ausgänge an der SPS weg, bis auf die für Anzeigen etc. und ein "Netzschütz" wo z.B. die 230/400V aller Antriebe usw. drüber geht, sowie bzw. wenn notwendig die Pneumatischen Ventile.

Gruß


----------



## achim532000 (27 August 2008)

*Not-Aus an pneumatischen Einrichtungen*

Hallo,
für pneumatische Zylinder, und damit auch für die Ventile, gilt nicht einfach nur ausschalten. Durch das Abschalten der Druckluftversorgung für Zylinder können zusätzliche Gefahren entstehen. Das muss verhindert werden durch ein gezieltes Anfahren eines gefahrlosen Zustand des Zylinder. Dazu muss gegebenenfalls die Druckluft weiterhin anstehen, notfalls durch einen Speicher bereitgestellt werden und unter Umständen sind Hilfsventile notwendig. Erst nach sichern und feststellen des Zylinder in der gefahrlosen Stellung darf und muss die Druckluft abgeschaltet werden.

Gr. Achim


----------



## AL_Bundy (27 August 2008)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Das heißt dann das ich am besten zwei 24V Stränge nach meinem Sitop mache. Dann schaltet bei Betätigung des Not-Aus der eine Strang ab in dem ich alles unterbringe was gefährlich sein kann.


----------



## AL_Bundy (27 August 2008)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Ich wollte über die Zylinder eine Abdeckung mit PSEN machen müssen sie dann trotzdem nach betätigung des Not-Aus zurückfahrbar sein?

Kann ich die Versorgung der Ausgangskarten wirklich kappen? Gibt es dann keine  Probleme mit der Komunikation der Busteilnehmer?

Ich hab mir das jetzt ungefähr so vorgestellt: 

Ich mach am besten zwei 24V Stränge nach meinem Sitop . Dann schaltet bei Betätigung des Not-Aus der eine Strang ab in dem ich alles unterbringe was gefährlich sein kann.


----------



## Homer79 (27 August 2008)

Genau, wie gesagt, wir schalten über ein Netzschütz auch noch die "größeren" Verbraucher, Bänder, Motoren ab, wenn es notwendig ist.


----------



## Deltal (27 August 2008)

Also generell finde ich es sehr schwer einen Luft oder Hydraulikzylinder "sicher" abzuschalten. Es kommt immer auf die Ventile und auf die Maschine an. 
Wichtig ist halt zu sehen was passiert wenn die Ventile abgeschaltet werden. Habe ich z.B ein Hubwerk mit einem Zylinder und ein Ventil muss immer eingeschaltet bleiben damit das Hubwerk nicht herunterfällt, dann kann ich es nicht abschalten, dafür muss ich das Hubwerk mechanisch festsetzen.

Am besten ist immer Ventile nutzen die im ungesteuerten Zustand geschlossen sind.


----------



## UnRockStar (27 August 2008)

Bei einer Drehbank mit Magnetspannvorrichtung wäre es z.b. eine große Gefahr alles abzuschalten,

Antriebsspindel wird ausgeschaltet und die Magnetspannvorrichtung gelöst,
dann lieber in deckung..


----------



## Homer79 (28 August 2008)

Es muss halt geprüft werden was passieren kann, deswegen gibt es ja auch die unterschiedlichen Stopkategorien.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Notausschalter


----------



## kiestumpe (28 August 2008)

Um auf der sicheren Seite zu seine, würde ich in deinem Falle eine Gefahrenanalyse nach DIN-EN 954 oder  ISO 13849-1 der Maschine durchführen. Das ganze scheint zwar zunächst trivial, ist aber nicht zu unterschätzen. Danach richtet sich die Auslegung deiner Not-Aus-Kreise, Schutztürkontakte, Stoppkategorien etc. Mache hierbei auch von dem Wissen deiner Betreuer und Lehrer zu deiner Arbeit regen Gebrauch, auch die Leute von Pilz sind da wohl ne gute Adresse. Vielleicht erklärt sich ja einer von denen bereit bei euch mal nen Seminar zu halten. 
Gerade die Abschluss- bzw. Technikerarbeit bietet dir die Zeit, etwas mehr darüber zu reflektieren um später in dem Gebiet auch wirklich fit zu sein.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## AL_Bundy (28 August 2008)

Das werde ich glaub auch machen mit der Gefahrenanalyse. Da muss ich  mich informieren wer mir da behilflich sein kann.
Aber um in den nächsten Tagen eine Vorabversion des Schaltplanes fertig zu bekommen hab ich nochmal ne Frage.
Wie gesagt möchte ich meine 2 Not-Aus und Schutztüre mit einem pilz Relais überwachen. Das mit der Schutztüre ist erst seit 2 Tagen bekannt und ich hab in meinem Schaltplan bereits ein Pnoz e1p eingezeichnet. Laut Datenblatt kann man an diesem Relais entweder Türe oder Not-Aus überwachen aber ich hätte schon gerne eins das beides kann. Ich hab bei pilz auf der Seite mal gesucht aber irgend wie nur Relais(die kleinere Baureihe) gefunden welche nur eines von beidem können. Brauch ich jetzt 2 Relais?


----------



## Safety (31 August 2008)

Hi,
zunächst zur Begriffserklärung Not-Aus ,Not-Halt.
Not-Aus:
Ein Lasttrennschalter wird in einen Schaltschrank eingebaut, damit von dieser Stelle aus die Maschine Spannungsfreigeschaltet werden kann. „Schutz  gegen elektrischen Schlag“ 
Not-Halt:
Ein Befehlsgerät befindet sich in Form eines roten Pilz-Tasters nach DIN EN418 an der Maschine, damit bei einer Gefahr der Bediener z.B. einen Antrieb unmittelbar anhalten kann „ Schutz vor einer Gefährdung“ 
Und zur Reihenschaltung von Mechanischen Sensoren:
*Not-Halt*    >> ja Kat 3+4 
Ist aber auch nicht immer gut!
*Schutztüren *bedingt bei Kat3 nur wenn nicht mehrere Schutztüren gleichzeitig und regelmäßig geöffnet werden, da sonst keine Fehleraufdeckung erfolgt >> Kat3
KAT4 Reihenschaltung >>Nein
Eine wichtiger Hinweis noch Mechanische Türschalter mit Stößel sind ab Kat3 nur zwei an jeder Tür zugelassen und jeder bekommt sein Relais. Einfache Erklärung der Stößel ist nicht Redundant!

Safety


----------



## HBL (1 September 2008)

Hallo Zusammen

Mit diesem Beitrag möchte ich die Begriffe N*OT-HALT *und* NOT-AUS *mit Normenauszügen aus der Norm EN 60204-1:2006 etwas näher bringen.

*EN 60204-1:2006 Pkt. 9.2.5.4.2 NOT-HALT *(Normenauszug)

……

NOT-HALT muss entweder entsprechend Stopp-Kategorie 0 oder Stopp-Kategorie 1 (siehe 9.2.2) funktionieren. Die Wahl der Stopp-Kategorie des NOT-HALT ist abhängig von den Ergebnissen einer Risikobeurteilung der Maschine.

Zusätzlich zu den Anforderungen für Stopp (siehe 9.2.5.3) gelten für die NOT-HALT-Funktion folgende Anforderungen:


sie muss gegenüber allen anderen Funktionen und Betätigungen in allen Betriebsarten Vorrang haben;


die Energiezufur zu den Maschinenantrieben, die eine gefahrbringende Situation (gefahrbringende Situationen) verursachen können, muss ohne Erzeugung anderer Gefährdungen entweder unverzüglich unterbrochen werden (Stopp-Kategorie 0) oder so gesteuert werden, dass die gefahrbringende Bewegung so schnell wie möglich angehalten wird (Stopp-Kategorie 1);


das Rücksetzen darf keinen Wiederanlauf einleiten
*EN 60204-1:2006 Pkt. 9.2.5.4.3 NOT-AUS *(Normenauszug)

……

NOT-AUS sollte vorgesehen werden, wo:


Schutz gegen direktes Berühren (z. B. mit Schleifleitungen, Schleifringkörpern, Schaltgeräten in el. Betriebsräumen) nur durch Abstand oder Hindrnisse erreicht wird (siehe 6.2.6) oder


es die Möglichkeit anderer Gefährdungen oder Beschädigungen durch el. Energie gibt.
NOT-AUS wird durch das Abschalten der entsprechenden Energieeinspeisung mit elektromechanischen Schaltgeräten erreicht, mit der Folge einer Stopp-Kategorie 0 der an diese Energieversorgung angeschlossenen Maschinenantriebe. Wenn für eine Maschine diese Stopp-Kategorie 0 nicht zulässig ist, kann es notwendig sein, andere Massnahmen vorzusehen, z.B. Schutz gegen direktes Berühren, sodass NOT-AUS nicht notwendig ist.

*Anhang E der Norm EN 60204-1:2006 Erläuterungen der Funktionen für Handlungen im Notfall*

*Handlung im Notfall*

Eine Handlung im Notfall schliesst einzeln oder in Kombination ein:


NOT-HALT (Stillsetzen im Notfall)


NOT-START (Ingangsetzen im Notfall)


NOT-AUS (Ausschalten im Notfall)


NOT-EIN (Einschalten im Notfall)
*NOT-HALT* (Stillsetzen im Notfall)

Eine Handlung im Notfall, die dazu bestimmt ist, einen Prozess oder eine Bewegung anzuhalten, der (die) gefahrbringend wurde.


*NOT-AUS* (Ausschalten im Notfall)

Eine Handlung im Notfall,die dazu bestimmt ist, die Versorgung mit elektrischer Energie zu einer ganzen oder zu einem Teil einer Installation abzuschalten, wo ein Risiko für elektrischen Schlag oder ein anderes Risiko elektrischen Ursprungs besteht.


Bezüglich NOT-AUS kann nicht pauschal ein Lasttrennschalter im Schaltschrank eingebaut werden.
Dieser Anlageschalter als Netztrenneinrichtung muss nicht zwingend eine NOT-AUS-Funktion übernehmen.

Wie Vorgängig erklärt, ist es zwingend, im Vorfeld einer solchen Funktionsbestimmung eine Gefahren- und Risikoanalyse der betreffenden Maschine durchzuführen.

*Reihenschaltung von mech. Sicherheits.Endschaltern*

Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass solche Reihenschaltungen nur für NOT-HALT in der Sicherheits-Steuerungskategorie 3 und 4 nach EN 954-1 erlaubt ist.

Es müssen entsprechende Betriebsmittel, welche nach Herstellererklärung für die entsprechende Steuerungskategorie zugelassen sind, eingesetzt werden.

*Reihenschaltung von Sicherheitsendschaltern an Schutzverdecken*

Auch da ist mir nicht bekannt, dass eine solche Reihenschaltung nach Norm nicht erlaubt ist.

Betreffend dieser Problematik in Kat. 4 werde ich mich bei einer zuständigen Stelle schlau machen.

Eine Begrenzung derSicherheitsendschalter mit Betätiger (Schalter Kat. 2) ab Sicherheits-Steuerungskategorie 3, auf 2 Stk. , und unter Verwendung eines Sicherheitsmoduls für jeden Endschalter, habe ich bis jetzt in keiner Norm gefunden.


Schöner Abend

Hans


----------



## Deltal (2 September 2008)

> Auch da ist mir nicht bekannt, dass eine solche Reihenschaltung nach Norm nicht erlaubt ist.
> 
> Betreffend dieser Problematik in Kat. 4 werde ich mich bei einer zuständigen Stelle schlau machen.
> 
> Eine Begrenzung derSicherheitsendschalter mit Betätiger (Schalter Kat. 2) ab Sicherheits-Steuerungskategorie 3, auf 2 Stk. , und unter Verwendung eines Sicherheitsmoduls für jeden Endschalter, habe ich bis jetzt in keiner Norm gefunden.



Hab ich auch noch nicht gehört. Wenn der Schalter und Auswerteeinheit für Kat 3/4 zugelassen ist sollte da kein Problem sein. Elektrisch geht es um Zweikanal Technik (Kat3) und Querschluss-Erkennung (Kat4). Aber ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren


----------



## Markus (2 September 2008)

HBL schrieb:


> *Reihenschaltung von Sicherheitsendschaltern an Schutzverdecken*
> 
> Auch da ist mir nicht bekannt, dass eine solche Reihenschaltung nach Norm nicht erlaubt ist.
> 
> ...


 

1. problem an der anlage

2. elektriker öffnet schutztüre (einer der beiden kontakte hängt)

3. elektriker stelt (wie immer  ) ein mechanisches problem fest

4. schlosser geht jetzt zu 99,99% durch eine andere schutztüre in die anlage. ab jetzt ist fü das auswerterelais die welt wieder in ordnung, weil beide kreise unterbrochen sind.

5. elektriker geht kaffeetrinken und macht seine türe wieder zu

6. wenn der schlosser fertig ist macht er seine türe zu und quittiert. der fehlerhafte türschalter an der ersten türe wurde nicht erkannt obwohl sie geöffnet war.


ggf. könnte das durch inteligenteren auswertegeräte auch abgefangen werden, so eine art zweihandrelais mit 500ms fenster. aber mir ist nicht bekannt das es sowas gibt.
es gibt nur spezielle türschalter die für reihenschaltung geignet sind.


----------



## Deltal (2 September 2008)

Da ab Kat3 ja eine Zweikanalüberwachung gefordert ist? (Gefährliches Halbwissen) müsste das Auswertegerät diesen Fehler erkennen. Normalerweise müsste man diesen Fehler extra quittieren. So ist es z.B. bei einer Sicherheitssps, je nach Konfiguration kann sie bei einem Diskrepanzfehler z.T sogar auf Stop gehen.
Ach.. ich gehe natürlich von zwei NC Kontakten aus.


----------



## Markus (2 September 2008)

Deltal schrieb:


> Da ab Kat3 ja eine Zweikanalüberwachung gefordert ist? (Gefährliches Halbwissen) müsste das Auswertegerät diesen Fehler erkennen.


 
mit einem schalter ist das ja auch alles gegeben...
´wie genau diese relais arbeiten und warum kann uns sicher meister safety erklären...


----------



## Safety (3 September 2008)

Hi,
hab leider nur kurz zeit!
@ Markus besser hätte ich es auch nicht erklären können und jetzt muss man nur noch die Definition von KAT3 bzw. 4 lesen und dann ist alles klar!
Zu den Relaisfunktionen die erkennen schon eine Zweikanalfehler, siehe Erklärung Markus.

Das mit den Mechanischen Schaltern, da hab ich was das stelle ich am WE ins Forum. 



Safety
P.S. ich will auch so ein Teil :TOOL: aber mit Norm


----------



## Safety (4 September 2008)

Hi @ all,
  also nochmal zu den Schalter zunächst der Bia Report dazu!
  Denke da wird es einige Diskusionen geben!
  HBL danke das Du Dir die Zeit genommen hast, aus der Norm zu zitieren! 



Safety


----------



## Deltal (5 September 2008)

Gut, ich würde sagen das man normale Türschalter halt nicht für Kat 3/4 benutzen darf wenn die Kontakte zusammen betätigt werden bzw. keine zwangsöffnende Kontakte vorhanden sind.

Frage bleibt, ob man zwei Türschalter in Reihe schalten darf.


----------



## Safeexpert (21 Oktober 2008)

Hallo Hans. Das mit den Endschaltern ist eine Sache die was mit der Fehlererkennung zu tun hat. Bsp. Stell dir vor du hast mehrere Schutztürschalter mit 2 Kontakten in Reihe geschaltet.
Pro Türe ein Schalter. Somit bist du zwar elektrisch gesehen Kat. 4 aber mechanisch gesehen nicht, da der Schalter im Normalfall nur einen Betätiger hat und somit ein 1-kanaliges System darstellt. Ein Abbrechen dieses Betätigers kann dir kein Hersteller des Schalters vausschließen. So durch die Reihenschaltung kann es jetz zu einer gefährlichen Situation kommen die dazu führt wenn man 2 Türen öffnet. Türe 1 (Schalter ist OK ) schaltet über ein Schaltgerät sicher ab nachdem der Schalter geöffnet wurde. Öffnet man jetzt eine 2 Türe mit abgebrochenem betätiger und schließt danach die Türe 1 wieder, kann der Fehler durch das Schaltgerät nicht erkannt werden da der Schalter seine Kontakte nicht geöffnet hat und die Maschine kann mit offener Schutztüre wieder starten.... Ich hoffe ich habe es verständlich geschrieben.
Das ganze gilt jedoch nicht für den Not-Aus , Not-Halt Kreis und den darin verbauten Tastern.


----------



## drfunfrock (22 Oktober 2008)

Gibt es für solche Diskussionen nicht eine Grundlage in Form einer Norm? Ok, der Not-Aus-Schalter ist definiert, aber die Analyse, wie eine Maschine in den Not-Stop zu gehen hat, kann doch nicht nur dem Programmierer oder dem Zufall überlassen werden.


----------



## Deltal (22 Oktober 2008)

Ich habe darmals mal nach einer Norm gesucht die die maximale Reaktionszeit eines Not-Aus Systems definiert. Dabei ging es um eine Timout-Zeit an Sicherheitseingängen und Sicherheitskommunikation über Ethernet. 
Mehr als "so wenig wie möglich, so viel wie nötig" habe ich nicht in erfahrung bringen können. Also wenn jemand eine Norm zur Hand hat..



> So durch die Reihenschaltung kann es jetz zu einer gefährlichen Situation kommen die dazu führt wenn man 2 Türen öffnet. Türe 1 (Schalter ist OK ) schaltet über ein Schaltgerät sicher ab nachdem der Schalter geöffnet wurde. Öffnet man jetzt eine 2 Türe mit abgebrochenem betätiger und schließt danach die Türe 1 wieder, kann der Fehler durch das Schaltgerät nicht erkannt werden da der Schalter seine Kontakte nicht geöffnet hat und die Maschine kann mit offener Schutztüre wieder starten



Darfst mich dumm nennen, aber müsste in dem Fall nicht ein Eingang fehlen? Also:
Eine Tür offen, beide F-Eingänge weg.
Zweite Tür offen immernoch zwei Eingänge weg, da Reihenschaltung.
Erste Tür wieder zu, ein F-Eingang ist da, einer (vom funktionierendem Kontakt des Türschalters) nicht.
-> Diskrepanz an den Eingängen, Steuergerät muss das erkennen und auf Fehler gehen.


----------



## Markus (22 Oktober 2008)

Deltal schrieb:


> Ich habe darmals mal nach einer Norm gesucht die die maximale Reaktionszeit eines Not-Aus Systems definiert. Dabei ging es um eine Timout-Zeit an Sicherheitseingängen und Sicherheitskommunikation über Ethernet.
> Mehr als "so wenig wie möglich, so viel wie nötig" habe ich nicht in erfahrung bringen können. Also wenn jemand eine Norm zur Hand hat..






drfunfrock schrieb:


> Gibt es für solche Diskussionen nicht eine Grundlage in Form einer Norm? Ok, der Not-Aus-Schalter ist definiert, aber die Analyse, wie eine Maschine in den Not-Stop zu gehen hat, kann doch nicht nur dem Programmierer oder dem Zufall überlassen werden.




es gibt A, B und C-normen.
in C-normen (das sind quasi eischlägige normen für ein bestimmtes produkt - zb presse) wird genua beschrieben wie du zb deinen sicherheitskreis auszuführen hast.

aber es gibt nicht für jede SONDERmaschine eine C-norm, in diesem fall musst(solltest) du dich eben an die allgemeiner gefassten b und a normen halten.

dem programmierer oder dem zufall wird (sollte) in diesem fall auch nichts überlassen werden, dafür gibt es die gefahrenanalyse die jeder konstrukteuer machen muss! eine gefahrenanlyse ist keine sache von 10min, das kann je nach umfang gut 10 tage oder 10 wochen oder... dauern - nur um mal ein gefühl dafür zu bekommen.
bei der gefarehnanalyse werden alle gefahrenstellen (mechanisch, elektrisch, chemisch, aukustisch,...) ermittelt, bewertet, und entsprechende masnahmen ergriffen (1. läst sich die gefahr komplett vermeiden, 2.schutzeinrichtugn möglich? 3. hinweis - auch diese reihenfolge muss eingehlaten werden, es ist nicht zulssig nur mit hinweisen zu arbeiten!)

eine solche analyse zeigt einem auch wie weit zb ein sicherheitslichtvorhang von der gefahrenstelle weg sein muss bzw. welche reaktionszeiten eingehalten werden müssen...




> Darfst mich dumm nennen, aber müsste in dem Fall nicht ein Eingang fehlen? Also:
> Eine Tür offen, beide F-Eingänge weg.
> Zweite Tür offen immernoch zwei Eingänge weg, da Reihenschaltung.
> Erste Tür wieder zu, ein F-Eingang ist da, einer (vom funktionierendem Kontakt des Türschalters) nicht.
> -> Diskrepanz an den Eingängen, Steuergerät muss das erkennen und auf Fehler gehen.



dumm nicht, aber du hast die sache nicht zu ende gedacht.

änderer die reihenfolge in der die türen geschlossen werden uns du wirst das problem erkennen.

es ist nicht zulässig schutztürschalter in reihe zu schalten!
weil fehler nicht zuverlässig erkannt werden können.
ausnahmen nur wenn bei speziellen system die dafür ausgelegt sind - bussysteme zb.
aber normale schutztürschalter dürfen nicht in reihe geschaltet werden, auch nicht bei kat.2 wobei sich eine kat.2 bei schutztüren praktisch sowieso nicht realisieren lässt...


----------



## Deltal (22 Oktober 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> dumm nicht, aber du hast die sache nicht zu ende gedacht.
> 
> änderer die reihenfolge in der die türen geschlossen werden uns du wirst das problem erkennen.



Zu ende denke ich schon mal Grundsätzlich nicht 


```
T1 = ok
T2 = ein Kontakt bleibt auf 1

T1 11 zu
T2 11 zu
=  11

T1 00 auf
T2 01 auf
=  00

T1 00 auf
T2 11 zu
=  00

T1 11 zu
T2 01 auf
=  01 (Fehler)
```
Gut, der Fehler an sich wird nicht erkannt wenn man die defekte Tür als erstes wieder schliesst. Mit offener Tür kann man die Maschine aber nicht einschalten.


----------



## Markus (22 Oktober 2008)

Deltal schrieb:


> Zu ende denke ich schon mal Grundsätzlich nicht
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




RICHTIG!

da der fehler nicht erkannt wurde hast du die spezifikationen von kat3 oder kat4 schon nicht mehr erreicht!


so und jetzt muss man noch wissen das speziell türkontakte durch ihr häufigeres verwenden einem höheren verschleiss als zb not-halt taster unterliegen.

es muss ja einen grund geben warum der von dir angesprochene kontakt kaputt ging. entweder material oder produktionsfehler, warscheinlicher aber verschleiss. der verschleiss betrifft den zweiten kontakt im schalter genauso - mat. und prod. fehler ggf. auch.

also wird es vermutlcih nicht mehr lange gehen bis der zweite kontakt versagt.

dann ist die schutzeinrichtugn völlig wirkungslos und keiner hats gemerkt bzw. wird es merken...


----------



## Deltal (22 Oktober 2008)

Ok, habs geschnallt


----------



## Oberchefe (24 Oktober 2008)

> aber normale schutztürschalter dürfen nicht in reihe geschaltet werden, auch nicht bei kat.2


Das wäre mir neu, bei Kat 4 darf man nicht, aber sonst schon, siehe Applikationshandbuch von Pilz:


----------



## HBL (4 November 2008)

Hallo Zusammen



> Zitat von *drfunfrock*
> 
> 
> _Gibt es für solche Diskussionen nicht eine Grundlage in Form einer Norm? Ok, der Not-Aus-Schalter ist definiert, aber die Analyse, wie eine Maschine in den Not-Stop zu gehen hat, kann doch nicht nur dem Programmierer oder dem Zufall überlassen werden._


 
Die Analyse, wie eine Maschine im Notfall anzuhalten ist, kann nur über eine Risiko-, Gefahrenanalyse und anschliessend mit einem Massnahmenkatalog ermittelt werden. Dies verlangt die MRL (europäisches Recht). Zum Vorgehen einer Risikoanalyse gibt die Norm EN ISO 14121 "RISIKOBEURTEILUNG" eine Anleitung.


In keiner Norm steht, dass es verboten ist, Endschalter in Reihe zu schalten. Zu dieser Aussage habe ich mich bei einer Zertifizierungsstelle schlau gemacht, welche das bestätigt.

Zu Steuerungskategorie 3 nach Norm EN 954-1 oder EN ISO 13849-1 steht in der entsprechenden Erläuterung sinngemäss, die sicherheitsgerichteten Steuerungsteile müssen so angeordnet sein, dass ein Fehler erkannt wird und die Maschine in den sicheren Zustand übergeht. Weitere Fehler werden nicht erkannt und können zum Verlust der Sicherheit führen.

Im Gegensatz dazu, wird in beiden vorgenannten Normen bei der Steuerungskategorie 4 verlangt, jeder Fehler in den sicherheitsgerichteten Steuerungsteilen muss erkannt werden und die Maschine in den sicheren Zustand bringen.

Der genaue Wortlaut muss halt in den einschlägigen Normen nachgelesen werden.

Was den gebrochenen Betätiger eines Enschalters der Kategorie 2 (ist nicht identisch mit der Steuerungskategorie 2 nach Norm EN 954-1 oder EN ISO 13894-1) betrifft, so wird in der Norm EN ISO 12100 "Grundbegriffe, allgemeine Gestaltungsleitsätze" verlangt, dass Endschalter und deren Betätiger so zu montieren sind, dass ein offensichtlicher Missbrauch verhindert wird.

Ebenso ist ein Betätiger so zu montieren, dass er nicht bricht.

Allerdings müssen die Enschalter eine entsprechende Zertifizierung aufweisen.

Um die oben erwähnten Anforderungen der Steuerungskategorien zu erreichen, besteht auch die Möglichkeit der Diversität der Endschalter. Es gibt Endschalter, die weisen einen Öffner und einen Schliesser auf. Das entsprechende Sicherheitsmodul merkt nun, ob der Schalter innerhalb einer Zeittoleranz richtig geschaltet hat. Ist dies nicht der Fall, so kann das Sicherheitsmodul nicht wieder zurückgestellt werden, und der Fehler muss zuerst behoben werden.

Mit Gruss

Hans


----------



## ElemenT (4 November 2008)

Hallo HBL,

in Steuerungskategorie 3 erkennt man aber nicht jeden Fehler wenn man eine Reihenschaltung macht!

Gruß,

ElemenT


----------



## HBL (5 November 2008)

Hallo ElemenT

Die Steuerungskategorie 3 erfordert 1-Fehlersicherheit.

Erst mit Steuerungskategorie 4 müssen alle Fehler erkannt werden.

Um diese Forderungen zu dokumentieren, muss nach Norm EN ISO 13849-2, eine Validierung der relevanten Steuerungsteile durchgeführt werden.

Auf Grund einer solchen Validierung erkennt man auch, ob die obgenannten Forderungen erfüllt werden.

Eine Validierung kann entfallen, wenn Schaltungen, welche von anerkannten Stellen dokumentiert und veröffentlicht wurden, angewendet werden.

Gruss

Hans


----------



## ElemenT (5 November 2008)

Hallo,

ich meinte auch.... Bei Reihenschaltung von Schaltern, ist Kat.4 nicht möglich... Sollte nicht Kat.3 heissen. Sry..


----------



## HBL (5 November 2008)

Hallo

In der Norm EN954-1 unter *Pkt. 6.2.5 Kategorie 4* ist unter anderem nachstehendes festgehalten (Auszug):

Sicherheitsbezogene Teile von Steuerungen der Kategorie 4 müssen so gestaltet werden, dass:

......
- ein einzelner Fehler in jedem dieser sicherheitsbezogenen Teile nicht zum Verlust der Sicherheitsfunktion führt und

- der einzelne Fehler bei oder vor der nächsten Anforderung der Sicherheitsfunktion erkannt wird, z.B. unmittelbar, beim Einschalten, am Ende eines Maschinenzyklus. Falls diese Erkennung nicht möglich ist, darf die Anhäufung von Fehlern nicht zum Verlust der Sicherheitsfunktion führen.
.....

Fehler gemeinsamer Ursache müssen berücksichtigt werden, z.B. durch Anwendung von Diversität, .... .

Durch Anwendung diversitärer Schaltern ist es sehr wohl möglich, auch bei in Reihe geschalteten ES die Fehler zu erkennen.

Um eine 2-Kanaligkeit zu erreichen, müssen pro Schutzverdeck 2 ES montiert sein. Damit kann gewährleistet werden, dass wenn ein ES einen Fehler aufweist, der 2. ES trotzdem sicher abschaltet. Solange das Schutzverdeck geschlossen ist, besteht ja keine Gefahr. Bei Öffnen des Schutzverdeckes werden die Endschalter entsprechend betätigt. Wenn nun in einem ES ein Kontaktfehler auftritt, und das Sicheerheitsmodul Diversität zulässt, kann sehr wohl der Fehler in diesem sicherheitsbezogenen Teil der Steuerung aufgedeckt werden.

Fast wortgleich ist die Beschreibung der Kat. 4 unter *Pkt. 6.2.7 Kategorie 4* der Norm EN ISO 13849-1 zu finden.

Es lohnt sich, die entsprechenden Sicherheitnormen und die ausführliche Beschreibung der einzelnen Kategorien genau zu studieren.

Gruss

Hans


----------



## ElemenT (5 November 2008)

Wenn ich aber 2 mech. Schalte (beide z.B. 2 Öffnerkontakte) auf ein Sicherheitsrelais in Reihe anschliesse und jetzt an einem der beiden Schalter ein Kontakt nicht öffnet (verkleben, oder sonst. defekt) dann schaltet das Sicherheitsrelais sauber ab. Wird jetzt aber der andere Schalter (beide Öffnerkontakte funktionieren) geöffnet und wieder geschlossen, dann ist der Kanalfehler am Sicherheitsrelais quittiert und der andere Schalter hat immer noch den "defekten Kontakt". 
Das ist nicht mehr Kat.4

Gruß,

ElemenT


----------



## HBL (6 November 2008)

Guten Morgen ElemT

Das ist richtig so. Aus diesem Grunde habe ich geschrieben, dass z.B. Diversität der Kontakte oder sogar Diversität der ES in Betracht gezogen werden muss.

Das alles, und vor allem die einzelnen Punkte, müssen in einer seriösen Risikoanalyse und dem daraus resultierenden Massnahmenkatalog betrachtet und realisiert werden.

Mit Gruss

Hans


----------



## ElemenT (7 November 2008)

Da stimm ich dir zu. Ich habe dann nur dein geschriebenes falsch interpretiert. Nobody is perfect 

Gruß,

ElemenT


----------



## Deltal (7 November 2008)

> - ein einzelner Fehler in jedem dieser sicherheitsbezogenen Teile nicht zum Verlust der Sicherheitsfunktion führt und


Ist in unserem Beispiel gegeben, die Sicherheitsfunktion ist immer da



> - der einzelne Fehler bei oder vor der nächsten Anforderung der Sicherheitsfunktion erkannt wird, z.B. unmittelbar, beim Einschalten, am Ende eines Maschinenzyklus. Falls diese Erkennung nicht möglich ist, darf die Anhäufung von Fehlern nicht zum Verlust der Sicherheitsfunktion führen.


Der Fehler kann nicht erkannt werden, aber die Sicherheitsfunktion ist immer gewährleistet.

Also bleibt noch die Frage wie hoch das Risiko ist wenn der Fehler an der einen Tür nicht erkannt wird.


----------



## Safety (7 November 2008)

Hi,
@ HBL



HBL schrieb:


> Der genaue Wortlaut muss halt in den einschlägigen Normen nachgelesen werden.
> 
> Was den gebrochenen Betätiger eines Enschalters der Kategorie 2 (ist nicht identisch mit der Steuerungskategorie 2 nach Norm EN 954-1 oder EN ISO 13894-1) betrifft, so wird in der Norm EN ISO 12100 "Grundbegriffe, allgemeine Gestaltungsleitsätze" verlangt, dass Endschalter und deren Betätiger so zu montieren sind, dass ein offensichtlicher Missbrauch verhindert wird.
> 
> ...


    Genau wie Du schreibst, ist es! 
  1.Wer kann Garantieren das der Betätiget nicht bricht?
  2.Wer kann Garantieren das er nicht Manipuliert wird?
  Sprich doch mal mit Anwendern viele sagen, dass fast jeder Bediener solch einen Stößel in der Tasche hat!!!!! 
  Diese Tatsachen hat die BG erkannt und Empfehlungen gegeben! Auch die Tägliche Praxis zeigt das man hier zwei Schalter verwenden soll (muss)!
  Für mich ist Stand der Technik Berührungslos und Codierte Sicherheitsschalter !

Wie sieht das dann mit der neuen Norm aus, bin mal gespannt wie die Sicherhheitseinsparer hier dann vorgehen???
Sag nur Sistema MTTFd und konsorten?

Wenn man die Norm heute biegt kann man vieles machen!


----------



## Safety (8 November 2008)

HBL schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> In der Norm EN954-1 unter *Pkt. 6.2.5 Kategorie 4* ist unter anderem nachstehendes festgehalten (Auszug):
> 
> ...


    Hallo Hans,
  ich hoffe, dass ich Dich duzen darf?
  Auch bei der Reihenschaltung von Sicherheitsschaltern Kat.2  mit Diversitär aufgebauten Kontakten oder auch getrennt aufgebaute ES können Fehlersituationen entstehen die zwar das nachgeschaltete Relais erkennt aber der normale Bediener durch einfaches öffnen einer der davor liegenden Türen beseitigen kann ! 
  Das bedeutet für mich kein erreichen der Kat4. Und genau solche Verdrahtungen erzeugen diese Fehler, unübersichtlich, schwer zuwarten, Fehlersuche sehr schwierig. Auch das muss man berücksichtigen, *die ganze Lebensdauer einer Maschine*  auch Wartungen und Reparaturen, für mich ein ganz klares K.O. Kriterium. 
  Die Normen lassen sehr viel Spielraum aber man sollte immer das ganze sehen!
   Und nochmal Danke Hans das Du hier sehr Detailiert auf die Normen eingehst, den genau solche Diskussionen brauchen wir um die Umsetzung und auch das Verständnis zu verbessern!


----------



## Deltal (8 November 2008)

Gut, aber wir sind immer noch nicht weiter ob es jetzt OK ist oder nicht.

Also Fakt ist, das die Sicherheitsfunktion da ist. Frage ist, ob es wirklich notwendig ist das der Fehler erkannt wird auch wenn z.B das Sicherheitsrelais schon ausgelöst hat. Die Frage würde ich aufgrund der geposteten Norm von HBL mal mit Nein beantworten. *klopft sich todesmutig selbst auf die Schulter*

Die Frage der "übersichtlichkeit", gut ich finde es nie gut wenn man Sensoren in Reihe schaltet. Scheint aber durchaus üblich zu sein. Tritt in unserem Beispiel eine Diversität an den Eingängen des Sicherheitsbausteines auf, sollte eigendlich jeder Elektriker den Fehler mit Messgerät und Schaltplan finden.  

Und by the way müsste der Fehler spätestens bei der wiederkehrenden Sicherheitsprüfung auffallen..


Aber jetzt mal die Idee weitergedacht, wenn ich Fremdanlagen sehe (bei meinem Arbeitgeber wird nur F-SPS eingesetzt bei > Kat1) dort ist die gesammte Not-Aus "Schleife" auch in Reihe geschaltet. Das dürfte dann ja auch nicht OK sein?


----------



## Safety (8 November 2008)

Deltal schrieb:


> Gut, aber wir sind immer noch nicht weiter ob es jetzt OK ist oder nicht.
> 
> Also Fakt ist, das die Sicherheitsfunktion da ist. Frage ist, ob es wirklich notwendig ist das der Fehler erkannt wird auch wenn z.B das Sicherheitsrelais schon ausgelöst hat. Die Frage würde ich aufgrund der geposteten Norm von HBL mal mit Nein beantworten. *klopft sich todesmutig selbst auf die Schulter*
> 
> ...



   Hallo Deltal,
Wenn man bestimmte Dinge beachtet kann man es machen, aber es ist sehr umstritten  besonders bei KAT4 wie man auch in diesem Thema sieht! Nicht wenige Fachleute auch die BG sehen es sogar ab KAT3 als Falsch an auch das wird deutlich in diesem Thema. 

  Genau so ist es auch bei der Streitfrage Mechanische Schalter , einen oder zwei Schalter wenn man hier einige Fehlerausschlüsse machen kann ist es zulässig auch einen Schalter zu montieren, aber auch hier sieht die Wirklichkeit anders aus! Siehe Post von mir weiter oben.

  Und zur Fehlersuche, stelle Dir mal eine Anlage vor mit vielen Türen und eine davon hat einen Einkanaligen Fehler alles in Reihe und noch über mehrere Verteilerkästen mit Reihenklemmen  und mehrere Kabel wohlmöglich noch über eine Schleppkette und das ist einfach????  Dabei ist es egal ob man Diversitär oder Redundant aufbaut!
Wo ist die Grenze wieviele Schalter könnte man in Reihe schalten zwei oder hundert?


  Not-Aus in Reihe werden nicht so Kritisch gesehen.


----------



## Markus (8 November 2008)

Deltal schrieb:


> Aber jetzt mal die Idee weitergedacht, wenn ich Fremdanlagen sehe (bei meinem Arbeitgeber wird nur F-SPS eingesetzt bei > Kat1) dort ist die gesammte Not-Aus "Schleife" auch in Reihe geschaltet. Das dürfte dann ja auch nicht OK sein?



bei einem NOT-HALT geht man davon aus das idr nur einer betätigt wird.
bei schutztüren ist es numal so dass idr immer mehrere offen sind.





irgendwer hat hier noch was geschrieben mit schuztüren in verbindung mi kat.2 - wie soll das denn bitte gehen?

kat.2 ist meiner meinung in der praxis fast nicht umsetzbar, und schon garncht bei schuztüren.



> Die Sicherheitsfunktion muss in geeigneten
> Zeitabständen durch die Maschinensteuerung
> geprüft werden.


wie zur hölle soll sowas umgesetzt werden?
bauen die damen und herren von der kat2. schutztürbauerfraktion dann eine art schleusentüre mit zwei türen die abwechselnd pneumatisch geöffnet werden? oder gar drehtüren?

wie setze ich sowas bei not-halt tastern oder bei lichtgittern um?
da steht ganz klar drin "durch die maschinensteuerung"

für praktikable beispiele wäre ich dankbar!


also meiner meineung nach gilt folgendes:
1. wenn bei schutztüren b oder 1 nicht ausreichen muss auf 3 oder 4 gegangen werden.


2. herkömliche schutztürschalter bei kat.3 dürften zwar in reihe geschaltet werden, aber es müssen zwei davon zum einsatz kommen weil ein einzelener fehler (gebrochener stössel) erkannt werden muss und nicht zum verlust der sicherit führen darf.



> Sicherheitsbezogene Teile müssen so gestaltet
> sein, dass
> • ein einzelner Fehler in jedem dieser Teile
> nicht zum Verlust der Sicherheitsfunktion
> ...


4. herkömliche schutztürschalter bei kat.4 dürften AUF KEINEN FALL in reihe geschaltet werden, UND es müssen zwei davon zum einsatz kommen weil ein einzelener fehler (gebrochener stössel) erkannt werden muss und nicht zum verlust der sicherit führen darf.



> Sicherheitsbezogene Teile müssen so gestaltet
> sein, dass
> • ein einzelner Fehler in jedem dieser Teile
> nicht zum Verlust der Sicherheitsfunktion
> ...


5. alternative zu zwei herkömmlichen mechanischen schlatern wäre ein codierter berührungsloser.


ist es überhaupt möglich die neuen berührungslosen schalter in reihe zu schalten? haben die kontakte oder halbleiter? spannungsfall?




quelle:
http://www.schmersal.de/cms1/opencms/media/loader.pdf?id=2571&type=pdf


----------



## Safety (8 November 2008)

Hallo Markus,
es gibt von Jokab Safety eine Berührungslosen Sicherheitsschalter (EDEN) mit einem Speziellen System, das es  erlaubt bis zu *30 Schalter einkanalig in Reihe* zuschalten, alle haben eine LED die eine Fehler suche sehr leicht macht und jeder hat einen Info-Ausgang so das auch auf einem Panel alles Visualisiert werden kann. Und das Beste alles in KAT4 bzw. PLe!!!!! Bei Diesem System kann man auch andere Sensoren einbringen also auch Not-Halt , Lichtvorhänge und vieles mehr alles geht auf nur eine Relais!
  Wenn es nicht zu viel Werbung ist lade ich mal ein PDF dann könnt ihr euch das mal ansehen!


----------



## nico (10 November 2008)

Safety schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht zu viel Werbung ist lade ich mal ein PDF dann könnt ihr euch das mal ansehen!


 
Ich würde mir das gerne mal ansehen. Zur Not per PM.


----------



## jabba (10 November 2008)

Das komplette Programm kannst Du direkt bei Jokab laden.
Sind dann aber 50MB.

Im Anhang mal nur die Seiten mit dem Schalter Eden.


----------



## Safety (2 Januar 2009)

*BGIA Report 2/2008*

Hier nochmal was zur Reihenschaltung von Schaltern!
Stellungsüberwachung beweglicher Trennender Schutzeinrichtungen Kat3 Ple aus dem BGIA Bericht 2/2008.

Aber es sind zwei Schalter montiert und extern jeder noch mal überwacht!
Ob dieser Aufwand noch akzeptalbel ist und sich rechnet muss jeder selbst entscheiden!


----------



## insowa (2 Januar 2009)

Hallo liebe "Not-Aus-Gemeinde",
wir machen es, wie einer der Kollegen bereits erwähnt, daß wir die 24V-Versorgung aufsplitten in 24V ohne Abschaltung, und 24V mit Abschaltung. Die 24V mit Abschaltung, kurz 24V_Not genannt, versorgt die Ausgangskarten bzw. Komponenten welche irgend eine Bewegung steuern. Die 24V ohne Abschaltung versorgt Schalter, Taster, Lichtschranken und Initiatoren als auch Ausgangskarten welche ausschließlich Leuchtmelder ansteuern um noch Informationen über den Zustand der Anlage zu erhalten. Zusätzlich wird die 400V Versorgung der Antriebe über einen Netzschütz oder einen eigenen Hauptschalter mit Unterspannungsauslöer abgeschaltet. Pneumatik schalten wir ebenfalls über ein Hauptluftventil ab, welches das System automatisch drucklos schaltet. Falls wir eine Druckerhaltung z.B. Klemmung benötigen, das nicht abgeschaltet werden darf,erstellen wir für diesen Sonderfall ein eigenständiges System.


----------



## Safety (2 Januar 2009)

Hallo insowa,
welche Sicherheitskategorie,Performance Level benötigt Ihr bei dieser Sicherheitsfunktion und wie wisst Ihr das das Ventil auch entlüftet ?
Bzw. das Stillsetzen der Gefahrbringenden Bewegung und das Verhindern eines ungewollten Anlaufens auch gegeben ist?


----------



## Safety (2 Januar 2009)

Hier noch ein Beispiel von Festo zum Entlüften in Kat3!
Beachten muss man hier natürlich den Nachlauf der Zylinder!!!!!

Es gibt auch ein Druckaufbau und Entlüftungsventil von Festo MS-6-SV das sich selbstüberwacht und Kat 3 erfüllen soll!


----------

